# Visas



## Timjfoxuk (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi,
I am currently thinking of working a few months in UK and then staying in Thailand for a few months, and perhaps keep doing that. Alternatively i am thinking in the few onths of getting to thailand to set up and start selling on ebay. I am a bit confused by the visa situation, i understand i can get a 3 month non immigrant visa quite easily, but on the websites i have looked at it says i need a valid return flight already booked, and also it cannot be open ended. Is this true and if so any words of advise about this?

Thanks


----------



## singto (Sep 15, 2008)

Timjfoxuk said:


> Hi,
> I am currently thinking of working a few months in UK and then staying in Thailand for a few months, and perhaps keep doing that. Alternatively i am thinking in the few onths of getting to thailand to set up and start selling on ebay. I am a bit confused by the visa situation, i understand i can get a 3 month non immigrant visa quite easily, but on the websites i have looked at it says i need a valid return flight already booked, and also it cannot be open ended. Is this true and if so any words of advise about this?
> 
> Thanks


First - you and everyone else is selling on Ebay and Thais are willing to do so literally for a bowl of rice. 

Second - do you know which non-immigrant visa you plan on getting? It's not as easy as you think but nonetheless you can get a tourist visa for 2 months and extend for a month. 

Also, technically you need a return ticket but rarely is one asked for.

Finally, even though the chances are slim you'll have a problem if you're selling on Ebay while in Thailand, it is technically illegal to do any work without a work permit.


----------



## Timjfoxuk (Oct 15, 2008)

singto said:


> First - you and everyone else is selling on Ebay and Thais are willing to do so literally for a bowl of rice.
> 
> Second - do you know which non-immigrant visa you plan on getting? It's not as easy as you think but nonetheless you can get a tourist visa for 2 months and extend for a month.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info, much appreciated, 2 month tourist visa and extension for a month sounds like a plan. Is there any limit to how often you can do that?

Thanks


----------



## singto (Sep 15, 2008)

In the past you could technically only be in Thailand 6 months out of the year but they're not enforcing this and I don't think it's the law any longer.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Really? Wow! I might consider coming back after all.


----------

